# Show etiquette?



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, great questions! I want to go with YOU! I would not have thought of many of these. Can't wait to see the responses.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

1) Attend shows? Like as spectators? That has to be unattended children or strollers (ESPECIALLY when the premium and show grounds have signs saying no strollers). Second is unentered, pet dogs that are out on flexis that get in your entered dog's face right before you show. 
2) Not unless she is entered in the show.
3) Like getting? No favorites, but I don't mind just about any question- as long it is not right before I show! Definitely give people space right before they show. 
4) Only some shows have spectator/ticket costs. That will be in the premium, though.
5) Most, at least around here, do not- unless they already have them for work. 
6) Flash photography is not allowed, and at least in obedience, will irritate some competitors- distract the dogs! I would definitely ask first.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If Moxie is a service dog (I am thinking she is?) bring her- assuming that she has manners, won't be barking, lunging, etc.

Some breeders have cards- but bring a pen and paper or your phone to input numbers just in case.

Do not bother people who are about to go in the ring and are clearly busy, and do not pet dogs that are about to go in, especially freshly groomed coated breeds.

You will meet very friendly breeders and some not so much... but most rude people are just busy or nervous. Also many Goldens are shown by handlers, who may not even know the breeder of the dog personally. 

Have fun... and I do ask permission to take pics- I just think it is polite


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing the answers. Many years ago, when my beagle, Oggie was still a pup, we went to a show, and there was this BEAUTIFUL beagle- I asked a few questions of the people after he was done showing. I opened with "this is the most GORGEOUS beagle I have EVER seen!
Well, I thought I was speaking a foreign language... the man looked at me like I had three heads, almost a "how dare you speak to us" look.
The woman muttered a short reply and turned her back to me. I felt terrible. Perhaps I had broken some sort of rule of etiequette as well? but I KNEW they were done for the day, and their pup had done quite well, maybe they were just snobs, but I was very upset about it.
It was an outdoor show at our local park. Small-time for sure....
Now, I just go and watch and keep my comments to my friends that I'm with.....


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie is old and doesn't always react well to other dogs, she whines and gets nervous so I'm thinking I will leave her at home.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Biggest pet peeve is the kids, with sticky hands/food on them who scream and have parents that assume that every dog is going to love having a kid climb on them. With a minor mention of those of any age who sit right outside the ring with food or a squeaky toy (those squeaky shoes on kids :doh: although it's likely I'll have a kid with them myself in a while).

Moxie is a service dog right? As long as she's behaved and isn't going to bother any other dogs, bark, etc. she should be fine - in fact it might help with finding the right sort of breeder or giving them an idea of what you're looking for.

Question wise, don't ask if they have puppies for sale and how much, or that you want a blue golden with a round head ready on the 8th of May. In other words look for a good breeder who has ethics, not one who breeds year round or has certain styles of dogs (don't ask for 'English Creme' or you'll get maced). Common sense sort of thing there. Just keep in mind they may be busy grooming or going to the ring and not have a ton of time to answer a million questions and it may be a handler who doesn't know much either. It's different for obedience/agility though as it's more owner/handlers and there's usually more time to sit and wait for the next class - so when they have their dogs put away you can go ask questions. For a service dog I'd look more towards those rings, find the dogs who you like and then ask where they came from - not always the breeders doing that stuff but those people will be able to give good suggestions. And when it's boiling hot out and a golden has a full thick coat and is wearing a wet cooler that is dripping, don't ask why the dog is wearing a coat in the middle of the summer:uhoh:

Might be a cost to get in, depends on the show.

Here a lot of breeders do, but bringing a pen and pad of paper, or buying a show catalog and making notes would help. You could make business cards but they may get lost in the mess of a show. 

I figure if the dog is in the ring, it's ok to take their pictures, however otherwise it's nice to ask first. 

Enjoy!

Lana


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

No human ankle biters with me  don't have to worry about that. I went to an agility competition when I was a senior in highschool (holy moley four years ago) so I imagine it was very different. These are all really great suggestions I will be taking lots of notes!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay I lied I went to a 4-H show at a fair in NH (I was an assistant), got credit for class etc. 

Is it better to wait after the showing? I will definitely be getting a program and making notes, this could be such fun research!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OK here goes...:-0

<<What is your biggest pet peeve about people who attend shows?>>

Spectators? Two pet peeves that make me want to kick them. One is WALKING SLOWLY THROUGH THE CROWDED AISLES NEXT TO THE RINGS! ACCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!! I am trying to get my dog quickly to the ring, it's crowded, and here they are trolling looking at the pretty doggies. GET OUT OF THE WAY OR GO SIT DOWN! Second is, not asking if I have time before launching into ten thousand questions or telling me all about their own dog at home (really -- I have my own dogs too, but I don't care too much about theirs). This is very annoying if I am trying to get my dog ready (if the dog is on the table -- I am working) OR if I just got dumped and am headed back to my set up and in no mood to yuk it up about dogs at the moment. Oh -- one other thing -- really, if I am grooming a dog on a table, that is my ONE chance before we step in the ring to get the dog prepared to win -- so socializing with strangers is not high on my list of priorities right then. Please refrain from introducing yourself, your six kids, your Aunt Mabel, and your cousin Jeb to me right then. Likewise, if you wander through the grooming area and spend a lot of time staring and pointing at my dogs on the table or in the crates I'm going to get suspicious and start looking for my crate lock. Whew, sorry -- felt good to get that out! Can you tell I've been to too many shows lately? (I must look non-threatening because I am a freakin' magnet for the public spector at shows -- and it's starting to frazzle my remaining nerves.)

<<I shouldn't bring Moxie, right?>>

Not if you want to really meet other dogs. Most show people have no problem letting you pet and socialize with their dogs (other than above  but not if you have your own dog to manage too. 

<<What questions do you like getting from people?>>

Hmmmm....well anything but "do they shed, are they good with kids, do they only come in yellow, etc" -- or any other subject that could be alleviated with a quick google search. I love talking about my own dogs and about goldens in general, 

<<There's no cost to attend, right? ( besides...gasss..hotel...food and the stuff you just can't live with out  )>>

You mean for spectators? Generally no, well, usually they charge for parking but rarely to go watch.

<<Do breeders carry business cards?>>

Usually.

<<It's rude to take pictures of the dogs without permission, right?>>

Well, show and obedience can be different. In the show ring, snap away, you won't bother anyone. Obedience, please don't, you can be very distracting. Ring side, go for it, in the grooming area where it's a little more personal, asking is nice. 

Okay, there ya go! Have fun. Don't get in handlers' ways LOL


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for being honest! This is exactly what I needed!!!! I love it! thanks so much everyone keep it coming!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sure it's the same in the states, but here in Canada, the show secretary usually has a copy of the show catalogue at their desk. If you see a dog you like, make a note of the armband number on the handler and then check the show cataloque for the owners names. Then usually somewhere in the catalogue all owners are listed alphabetically along with their addresses and phone numbers. Saves worrrying about bothering people or trying to talk to handlers instead of owners.

My pet peeve at shows, especially indoor shows that have stadium type seating, it the parents who let the kids run rampant up and down the stairs, which results in the loud pounding that distracts the dogs. Many times the show secretary has announced "Parents PLEASE control your children!"

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My pet peeve - people who don't ask permission to touch your dog. While attending a show, my handler had asked me to deliver Nyg to the ring. I was standing outside the ring with a ring ready boy & a family came up & started roughhousing and messing up his coat. I must admit that I wasn't too friendly to those people as I informed them that Nyg had been ring ready. Out came the brush!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gwen said:


> My pet peeve - people who don't ask permission to touch your dog. While attending a show, my handler had asked me to deliver Nyg to the ring. I was standing outside the ring with a ring ready boy & a family came up & started roughhousing and messing up his coat. I must admit that I wasn't too friendly to those people as I informed them that Nyg had been ring ready. Out came the brush!


 
I obviously feel that it is simply common sense to ask before touching ANY dog, but I always say "Sure!" My dogs are Goldens, they love people and especially children, and it makes them very happy to be petted and admired, and it has never killed me to do a quick brushing before going into the ring . And I can touch them up with a comb in the ring if need be. But their tails are wagging and they show off to their new friends ringside.


I want BigDawg's Rule of Etiquette to be posted, please


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

I have a few... hehehehe

1. People who dont ask before roughing up your dog - on normal days I am perfectly fine with this, but just not on show day.
2. Cameras with flashes 
3. People who sit by the ring having a picnic and laughing so loudly sometimes kicking in the fence.
4. Show folks & visitors who do not clean up after their dogs

We do encourage visitors to bring their pet dogs to shows here, perhaps its a little different over here.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I obviously feel that it is simply common sense to ask before touching ANY dog, but I always say "Sure!" My dogs are Goldens, they love people and especially children, and it makes them very happy to be petted and admired, and it has never killed me to do a quick brushing before going into the ring . And I can touch them up with a comb in the ring if need be. But their tails are wagging and they show off to their new friends ringside.
> 
> 
> I want BigDawg's Rule of Etiquette to be posted, please


 RULE #1- Do as Gwen says.
RULE #2- See RULE#1!:uhoh:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

This is an interesting topic. May I add one question for show etiquette? Is it inappropriate to bring a dog that is in-training for the ring to desensitize them to the environment when they are not entered? Say you had a 6-month old puppy that you were going to do obedience or conformation with, but before you spent money you wanted your pup to have some exposure to the noisy environment of a dog show? Does it make a difference if this is an outside vs. inside show?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BIGDAWG said:


> RULE #1- Do as Gwen says.
> RULE #2- See RULE#1!:uhoh:


 
He's learning, Gwen! 
Some snapped this great pic of BIGDAWG ringside at the last show:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Most shows expressly forbid you to bring unentered dogs. 
Not that people don't do it anyway.





GoldenSail said:


> This is an interesting topic. May I add one question for show etiquette? Is it inappropriate to bring a dog that is in-training for the ring to desensitize them to the environment when they are not entered? Say you had a 6-month old puppy that you were going to do obedience or conformation with, but before you spent money you wanted your pup to have some exposure to the noisy environment of a dog show? Does it make a difference if this is an outside vs. inside show?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> He's learning, Gwen!
> Some snapped this great pic of BIGDAWG ringside at the last show:


My rules for BIGDAWG are as follows:

1. BE QUIET about the judge's decision. We pay for their decision whether we like it or not. There are other beautiful goldens out there other than your boy!

2. NO FIGHTING with the judge if you don't like his/her decision

3. NO INSULTING other exhibitors (in front of or behind their back) if you don't like their dogs or kennel practices.

4. We DO NOT leave the show just because we're not in Group, BIS or BPIS!

5. JUMP when the Professional handler says "Jump". That may include doing "pee" duty for other dogs he's handling, carrying equipment, and even parking his vehicle.

6. Follow the Show catalogue carefully as you must RUN for our dog if he's in his crate and his professional handler forgot him!!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh: (yes, this has happened & BIGDAWG came to the rescue with a sleepy Nyg)

6. DO NOT HIDE THE HANDLER'S VEHICLE BY PARKING IT A FOOTBALL FIELD AWAY from the show venue, behind another building, behind a transport truck, etc! :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: WE WILL NOT HAVE A HANDLER if this behaviour continues!

7. Have FUN!!!!!!! & don't Gag when other exhibitors use the indoor potty facilities!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> I have never been to a dog show before. I hope to go to the specialty in Sumter and I just had questions for the show people out there.
> 
> I am trying to fanagle an internship with my art history professor who shows Shelties for the summer, just to learn more etc.
> 
> ...


1. Oh where do I begin? : I think it would probably be the kids, though there are some adult spectators that are just as bad. Those who know me better are probably think this is especially funny coming from me because I'm a junior handler. Last show I went to (2 weekends ago), I was waiting outside the ring with Layla and my dad and my mentor before Juniors. Two boys were throwing coins outside from outside the ring. Layla was already having a hard enough time leaving both the boys and coins alone. Their mother was nowhere to be seen. I asked the boys politly to stop after I was completely FED UP with it. I told them that I was worried that one of the coins would roll into the ring and some Junior's dog would think it was bait and eat the coin. One walked away THANK GOD but I had to keep telling the other to quit it! Grr...  Also, I don't like it when spectators don't ask before they pet your dog. Like I said, my mentor and I had worked to get the Collie ready for breed. Luckily it didn't happen at this show, but everyone loves the Collie so they want to put their hands all over the coat that we have just worked on to stand up and that we have just put product in. I understand that exhibitors don't know that they are doing anything wrong, but it is just polite to ask before petting.

2. Correct. You should not bring a dog, unless it's a service dog, to a show unless the dog is entered. Actually, that is the rules.

3. Well, in the time that I'm not busy getting ready, I love to discuss our breed with anyone interested. I love discussing how I got involved and what I do. I'm very willing to bring in other people into the dog world. Many times, I have helped spectators that want to get stared, know where to begin.

4. Right. 

5. Some of them do, some of them don't. You can ask for contact info. Most breeders are very willing to help you out. Just don't start a conversation as the breeders/handlers are RACING (I do this ALL the time lol) to the other end of the building or are about to go into the ring.

6. Umm... I don't think so if you are just doing so casually. Just try not to look like a stalker lol You may get some funny looks. (I have taken pictures during shows so I can say this from experience )


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

My biggest pet peeve is the people walking around the crates acting sketchy. Reaching into ex-pens is the most annoying. My dogs are always in crates covered on three sides, but still I don't want to see you sitting on the floor in front of the door looking at my dog.

Also don't be all clingy with a particular person no matter how much you like their dogs or whatever. Talk to them briefly when they're not going into the ring, get their contact information if you're looking for a puppy and they're a breeder, but basically let them do their thing unless they seem really interested in talking more with you. It used to happen to me quite a bit that some obnoxious mother with a 10-year-old picks me out as the youngest handler there and then follows me around for the rest of the day wanting their kid to meet my dogs, take my dog over the warm-up jump, etc. That's annoying.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice so far! Keep it coming!


----------

